# Node.js exits with "segmentation fault (core dumped)"



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 26, 2015)

To exit from a running node.js instance, you hit ctrl-C. This worked for quite a while but now I get that error along with a node.core dump file. It's running proxied behind an nginx server.

This is a running application which I hadn't touched since last December. I was writing some code for the app and noticed it started exiting like that back then. However, this week is the first time I've had a chance to work on it again and was reminded of the problem. 

Otherwise, node.js and the application run without any other issues. I just hoped someone else had the same issue and fixed it somehow or knew a good way to debug this.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks like this was fixed upstream: https://github.com/joyent/node/issues/9326


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 26, 2015)

Yep. That's it. Thanks!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 31, 2015)

Well it seems they backported it for io.js but I'm not positive I see where it is fixed for node.js. In any case, I don't know what to do about it. Do I reinstall node? That's what I'm going to do in a few minutes.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 31, 2015)

I guess the issue with node.js is due to a bug in the FreeBSD kernel which was fixed in HEAD(r275120) and backported to 10-STABLE(r275456) and 9-STABLE(r276126) so you would have to upgrade to STABLE for the fix. Sorry about that.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 31, 2015)

Must have skimmed over that. Thanks again.


----------

